# Crayfish and Hydras...



## Cactus_Tree (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi!
I hope I'm posting this in the right place...
I own a cute little blue crayfish. Today I noticed weird little creatures in the tank, and after online researching I discovered they are called hydras.
Does anyone know if they are dangerous to my cray? And what can I do to get rid of them? 
Help...?
Thank you! :fish10:


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think you'll need to worry about the Hydra harming the crayfish. Sometimes you'll even see hydra attached to the shell of older, larger crayfish. They eat the scraps that float around as the cray eats. Hydra will hard fish fry though. They have small stinging tentacles that are used to catch fish fry, small insects and other micro organisms. So unless you have scale-less fish, lots of fry, or just hate how they look I wouldn't worry. Some fish even eat them, though I'm not sure of the species.


----------



## Cactus_Tree (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! 
I was really worried, because I could find no information on crayfish and hydras... The closest thing I could find was that hydras can harm shrimp.
My Cray lives alone in the tank, so maybe some company wouldn't be that bad, haha. Those hydras look like Hattifatteners from the Moomins!!!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think they are kind of cool looking too, nothing to worry about unless you are trying to raise fish fry.


----------

